# Spook - Contract



## EquineLover (Jan 24, 2011)

I loan a pony. In the contract, it states what he spoons at. Obviously, if we were responsible for the spook and he was injured, we would have to pay. Is it the same if someone else (i.e another boarder at the stables) was responsible for the spook?

Example: If he (he isn't) was scared of babies, and we bought a baby in and he spooked and injured himself, we would have to pay for treatment. But if another boarder, who didn't know, came in with one and he spooked and injured himself, would they pay? Would his real owner? Or would we because we were in charge if him at the time?

Just wondered.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If this is a full lease, I imagine you'd be the one paying for his medical treatment. Since you're the one there and know what his issues are, you're responsible for him. His owner isn't anywhere around, so why would she be responsible for something that happened while he's not under her care?


----------



## EquineLover (Jan 24, 2011)

Part loan.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Sorry - if you have to specifically call out in a contract what is and what is not covered if the horse spooks - the horse should not be leased out.

Any horse can spook at any given time at anything.


----------

